# anyone got a cutting list calculator?



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I have been asked to make two adirondack chairs. Thats 44 different sized planks. if I get the timber wrong I could easily be losing money. Any programmes to organise for mimimal waste?


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Panic over, the local woodyard did all the calculating and cutting for me.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Now _that's_ service!


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

He charged me 15 euros (23 canadian), but I saved more than that in waste


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

sunnybob said:


> I have been asked to make two adirondack chairs. Thats 44 different sized planks. if I get the timber wrong I could easily be losing money. Any programmes to organise for mimimal waste?


So what kind wood are you using? I think it would be a fun project but I hate sitting in them. My dad made a pair of Adirondack chairs and I didn't like to sit in them and I was a boy.


----------



## RDWilson2 (Feb 11, 2009)

*Design software with cut list report*

:wink:I use "_Sketchlist 3D_" (check out SketchList dot com) to design or modify designs of furniture and other projects. It has an "Optimized Cut List" report that works really well.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I am a software cave man. If I cant see it and touch it, it aint real. 
I tried sketchup twice, almost totalled the computer a similar number.

I dont honestly know the name of the timber, its just construction white wood.

Heres the one I made first, followed by a love seat to match.
These are very comfortable, I get compliments anytime someone sits in them.
I had to persuade this customer to sit in the chair, he was asking for cushions. Within 2 minutes of sitting in it he ordered two for himself.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice job. I find them comfortable to sit in but hard to get out of these days


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

cutlist plus fx


----------

